# skate bait



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it illegal to kill skates and if not has anyone ever tried using strips of skate belly for bait?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

not that i know of...never tried it for bait...


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

We used small Rays for big Shark bait back in to the 80's. Never tried Skate though...

The Rays were A1 for big bitters.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

it is NOT illegal to kill skates...same as spot and croaker.....no regs to speak of - spot and croaker make much better bait .......think of the food chain .......all fish eat crabs,spot and croaker.......you can use skate and prolly just catch more skate !! i know i know some people eat spot and croaker too......more power to ya !


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*skate belly*

actually... i used skate belly for bait many a times... for trying to catch flounders though... not anything else...AND YES it does work... the white on that belly is great for flounder... atleast i think so... its nice and tough and when you put it on a bucktail or some other type of rig... it works great... try it.. let me kow what you think... 

G


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

thats what i was thinking about using it for (flounder). Thanks for the feedback


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I hear it is actually good to eat if cleaned immediatley. Skate wings have been sold as scallops when stamped out in circles. There are lots of recipes on the net for scate. I was recently introduced to shark meat, and it's pretty darned good too! I was even told Oyster Toads are good eating, but if they taste like they look....NEGATIVE! I was told that the scate meat spoils quickly with urea if not cleaned right away. Give it a shot...bait or dinner...you can't go wrong here!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

yes indeed there are 1000's of recipes for skate on the web- more so at foodnetwork.com and every chef has had a show on skate. speaking of eating them i watch a show called *Down Home Virginia* all the time and last nite the chef had cownose rays from the chesapeake bay as his special main course ! The show is hosted on the Va Beach channel 48 and put on by the Virginia Farm Bureau Federation . always great topics each time about things right in our back yard.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Not again!!!!!!!!!! Try using scallops for a skate recipe, I bet its delicious and no cartlidge...


----------

